
What are some great humorous blog posts in Computer Science / Programming? - terminaljunkid
Can someone recommend some humorous blog posts on computer science &#x2F; programming &#x2F; software engineering?<p>Eg: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;james-iry.blogspot.com&#x2F;2009&#x2F;05&#x2F;brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html -- A brief, incomplete and mostly wrong history of programming languages.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;typicalprogrammer.com&#x2F;introduction-to-abject-oriented-programming -- Abject Oriented Programming
======
greenyoda
Anything by James Mickens.

Here's one of his pieces that was recently posted to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21744785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21744785)

This comment lists more of his articles:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21746947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21746947)

